# New Hollands new Big Balers



## stonegrownllc (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody seen one or been lucky enough to be at the dealer orientations going on lately? My dealer just was in Idaho at the orientation and said it is way impressive! I saw the brochure they gave the dealers and it was one bad ass looking machine. Just wondering if anyone has seen one in person. Looked like some impressive features on the machine. They actually gave them numbers that make sense such as Big Baler 340 and Big Baler 330. I am starting to save my money already.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Large square??

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a link to the BB9040 offered in the UK. They had links to other new models, like BB9050, but those have been removed.

http://agriculture.newholland.com/uk/en/Products/Balers/BB9040/Pages/Knotting_details.aspx

Can't wait for them to show up in the US.

Ralph


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Best looking big baler I've seen, like the look of it even better than the current line of Hesstons!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

But it appears they have the same cheap toolbox that new holland puts on everything these days. That when loaded with tools will break after so many bumps. It does look good though. I wonder if it will have on board hydraulics like the Hesstons.


----------



## stonegrownllc (Jul 31, 2011)

The one I seen was Red and it showed a good picture of the new pickup on it. Has a small auger on the top and a bigger one on the bottom. The salesman I talked to said they cut two of the bales open and then rebaled them and just plowed right through them and spit em out the back. I have a feeling hesston and krone might have there hands full after these hit the ground.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I found an article on the new NH ones and the only thing that it has that the Hesston doesn't already have is that roller thing above the hay pickup. At least that the article mentions. I didn't see that it has onboard hydraulics like the hesston has. I like that feature alot. I don't know enough about the Krones.


----------



## stonegrownllc (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a NH and the only hydraulic hookup is to lower the pickup and fold out the baler chute. All the pressures are ran off a pump in the baler.


----------



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

I am not to sure but I thought New Holland put onboard hydraulics on there balers when they came out with the BB line. Then Hesstion followed with there new one's. But not sure. I know it makes a lot better bales with onboard hydraulics. I do know that is a bad ass looking baler. I hope it bales like it looks. Can't wait to watch one run.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I know for sure that on board hydraulics for the hydroformatic bale chamber were on New Holland's first generation of mid and large squares which was the D800, D1000, and D2000. These precede the BB series.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

When I looked at NH and Hesston 3x3 balers last fall I was told that the NH needed 6 Hydraulic connections and just assumed that was because it didn't have on board hydraulics and there was no mention of it in the literature for the NH while Massey brags about it. Plus the NH sales guy didn't mention that at all either while the Massey sales guy did. I must be wrong then. We bought the Massey 3x3 baler and it's been great. Although the accumulator on it has had a few issues one of which I must call the dealer about right now.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 15, 2010)

Same old girl with a new dress, bigger flywheel, slightly more PS/M and tweeked intake and pickup. This is still only a 50-70K bale baler with no longevity or long term reliablity to its design. Same old solid hitch welded straight into the frame design as Hesston. But it does look good. "This what I call a John Deere make over".


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is a link to the new baler. I would have to see one in person before I get very excited being a previous NH BB960 owner.
http://agriculture.newholland.com/uk/en/WNH/news/Pages/2012_BBlaunch_news.aspx


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ooo it has a water tank for hand washing. Now that's luxury. I'm kinda chuckling about all the references to operator comfort and such. I don't ride on the baler itself. Comfort is all in the tractor and the tractor alone. Now if they can figure out how to keep dust and hay from parking itself on the baler anywhere but the bale chamber I'm sold. That would be luxury.


----------

